# *FT LAUD BCH- MAR 15-29 Stud/1Br



## TIMESHARE-HO (Feb 27, 2014)

** NEED FT LAUDERDALE FOR MARCH 15-29 **
STUDIO OR 1 BR FOR SINGLE BUSINESS LADY 

PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT U HAVE!! 

THANK U.. JILL  904-403-7019


----------



## ran-ran (Feb 27, 2014)

I may be able to accommodate your request at the Fort Lauderdale beach resort. Send me a private message with your offer if you are still interested. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ljc50 (Mar 1, 2014)

*Would you consider Pompano Beach*

Would you consider Palm Aire or Santa Barbara in Pompano Beach for 1 week of that time period?


----------

